# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  “Solo Hipnotizadores” Pnl Y relajación = hipnosis segura ?

## mralonso

Como muchos magos utilizamos pnl para infinidad de juegos, que los psicólogos y hipnotizadores Conocen perfectamente. Pero a lo que vamos.
A mí Hace 3 años me realizaron una hipnosis, Y no lo encontré complicado (relajar a una persona)

Después de esto comencé a leear algunas cosas sobre este tema y tuve la gran suerte de hablar con un Gran hipnotizador Para ampliar mucho los conocimientos.


Mi pregunta..

Utilizarías pnl para Auto convencer  a alguien a que la hipnosis va a salir 100% y que todo saldrá como ella espera ?


Por cierto..
Cuando haces una hipnosis cuanto tardas en hipnotizar a la persona ¿?

Yo tardo entre 10 y 15 minutos hablando..

by

----------


## Némesis

Alonso, deja de hacer de las tuyas, que se te van a comer. Mira que te lo he dicho veces...   :Wink:

----------


## mralonso

x si e pasado el corector ¡ ¡

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yo uso el Pnl para juegos con mascotas (Perro no licántropo), el Pnl de la tia pepis (Parquinson nunca legitimizado) y el Pnl de urna (Partido Nacionalista Libertino)

Pero el Pnl para hipnotizar aún no lo he usado, porque uso otros métodos
El Tripe H (Hablo Hasta Haburrir)
El Tripe A+ (Ablo Asta Aburrir, más)

Y como no el
CROTCLC
Callate Ricky o Te comes la Calabaza!
Este va bien, acaban todos hipnotizadísimos.




> x si e pasado el corector ¡ ¡


No, Némesis se referia al continente, no al contenido  :117: 
eso si, a esta frase Sí le hace falta el corrector.

----------


## mralonso

era un tema sin coñas...

porfabor..

----------


## dante

Como te comes la cabeza no?  8) 
No le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que dices, alomejor si te explicas mejor... pon un ejemplo.  :roll:

----------


## shark

Porque en una actuación como tardes 15 minutos en hipnotizar a alguien el que se duerme es el publico.

----------


## mralonso

En una hipnosis clínica te están 15 minutos relajándote

----------


## Némesis

Es que en escenario no se emplea la hipnosis clínica.
Si Pardo anda por aquí, él te lo podrá explicar mucho mejor que yo.

----------


## mralonso

Quien a hablado de escenario ¿?
(nemsis) yo no digo para hacerlo en escena…

Yo no

Yo solo pregunto lo que pone mi nombre…

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, al decir hipnosis de escenario me refería a la de espectáculo. O sea, la que hacemos los magos y no los médicos. Ya te digo que Pardo es quien podrá orientarte mejor (por lo que sé, claro).

----------


## Juan Suricalday

A lo mejor pensáis que soy indigno de llamarme mago pero ¿qué entendéis por Pnl? ¿Alguien me lo puede contestar en un mensaje privado? Gracias.

Por cierto, Mralonso, "auto convencer" significa convencerse a sí mismo, no a alguien.

Un saludo.

----------


## mralonso

Auto convencer me refría auto convencer al otro....

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Venga, Mralonso, no vamos a discutir de lingüística ni de semántica desde un punto de vista sincrónico o diacrónico... Al grano: ¿Qué entiendes por Pnl? Un saludo.

----------


## dante

Si lo que quieres hacer es un hipnosis clínica, no puedes ni debes por que no has estudiado para ello, y es mejor no meterse en terrenos que no nos conciernen y donde hay profesionales fuera del mundo del espectáculo que se dedican a eso (psiquiatras... etc) que ya tienen una formación y años de experiencia. Jugar con el subconciente profundo de alguien no esalgo para tomar a la ligera.

Si por el contrario si posees esos dotes por que eres psicologo o un erudito de la materia... no creo que te haga falta usar PNL con tus pacientes por que van allí a eso... 
Está claro que el trato y la manera en como les hablas tiene que conducirles a ganarte su confianza y todo eso, pero si llamamos PNL a eso. Pues lo usan los psicologos constantemente.

Sigo sin entender el sentido de la pregunta... sigo diciendo que almejor no  acabas de explicar bien a lo que te refieres... 

PD: PNL significa Programación Neuro Linguística. Es como la sugestión inconsciente por médio de las palabras.
Hay muchos post que hablan de ello, es un tema interesante pero bastante engañoso.

----------


## mralonso

Llevo  7 meses con un hipnotizador de vic….
Trabaja de eso y hablamos casi cada DIA,  e estado en muchas sesiones suyas….
Me e leído todos los libros que se leyó el en la universidad y e sacado todas mis dudas en el…
Realice mi primera hipnosis clínica a su niña  de 18 años y salio todo perfecto….

Estuve hablando de este tema con el… y  tengo na respuesta… pero es para saber la vuestra…

----------


## dante

Pues nos aclararías un poco la cosa si expones lo que el te dijo y a partir de ahí comentamos. ¿Que te parece?.

----------


## Pardo

Pues si ya tienes tu respuesta, no nos hagas perder el tiempo, y  usca en el buscador, pues se ha hablado de este tema ya en varias ocasiones.

Y si solo quieres saber de nuestras opiniones, ya estan escritas, entretente a buscarla si no tienes nada mejor que hacer...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Juan Suricalday

En el fondo, Pardo tiene razón. Esto es un foro de ilusionistas y por tanto hablaremos de la hipnosis como espectáculo, nunca como clínica. Me imagino... digo... predigo (ya que soy mentalista) que hay o habrá foros de psiquiatras para hablar del tema. Un saludo.

----------


## Jeff

Hola,
Luis, ¿crees que deba meterme en este tema para poner a la lumbrera en su sitio?
¿O mejor lo dejamos asi?
Por cierto, "il est super ton site!, trés moderne est profesionelle" (te lo digo en Francés ya que en castellano seguro que cometo un error de ortografia y O'malley me veta de por vida!.

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

jef, verbessern Sie Rede auf spanisch, wenn ich mich nicht setze, um im katalanischen O.K. zu sprechen?

----------


## Patito

Anda, si el amonestado de por vida escribe alemán mejor que castellano!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Hasta yo le he entendido! (Es lo que tiene trabajar para una empresa teutona)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

2/4 Irlandés, 1/4 Español, 1/4 Alemán...
¿Falta algo?
¿El Zulú lo dominas?
¿O vas a lo clásico? Griego, francés... ya sabes.   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> 2/4 Irlandés, 1/4 Español, 1/4 Alemán...
> ¿Falta algo?
> ¿El Zulú lo dominas?
> ¿O vas a lo clásico? Griego, francés... ya sabes.


A ver, Ricky:

100% Irlandés.

Eso sí, luego tengo influencias de Bilbao y de México. Hablo Castellano, Inglés y francés. Entiendo el italiano y el catalán (y núltimamente algo de alemán). ¿Zulú? Si es con una chatina ...¡HASTA ARAMEO!!!!   :Lol: 

Y el Gaélico lo llevo en el corazón.

----------


## Jeff

> jef, verbessern Sie Rede auf spanisch, wenn ich mich nicht setze, um im katalanischen O.*. zu sprechen?


Esto es balbuceo... literalmente significa: "olvide discurso en español, cuando yo no me sienta, para hablar catalán", esto, asumiendo que mralonso quería decir "vergessen". Pero tambien podría ser, que el quería decir "verbessern"... eso significa "mejorar".

La verdad, habla enredado no solo el aleman..mejor escriba en castellano, para darse a entender... que lo que escribe ahi, ni un aleman de alemania lo entiende...

Quedemos en castellano ya que este es un foro en castellano, por ello, lamento y pido disculpa por lo antes puesto por mi en Francés.

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

ukhuluma  isiJalimane  Ricky  Berlin  ??

Estuve en zulù 1 mes.... algo se queda....

por cierto hablo perfectamente:

Catalán
Castellano
Griego

y el francés me encanta... mas que la cubana y todo..

y escribo mal todas los mencionadas..... y no a propósito...

----------


## BusyMan

(WIKIPEDIA):

El término Zulú o Zulu puede referise a:
    * la etnia Zulú, un grupo étnico que habitan la provincia de KwaZulu-Natal, en Sudáfrica;
    * el idioma zulú, un idioma del pueblo zulú;
    * la película "Zulú", una película basada en una sangrienta batalla que tuvo lugar en África en 1879;
    * Shaka Zulu, un jefe zulú que en el siglo XIX transformó su tribu en la nación guerrera más poderosa de Africa;
    * la letra Zulu, una letra del alfabeto fonético de la OTAN;
    * la hora ZULU, un termino de navegación que designa el Tiempo Universal Coordinado;
    * el luchador Zulu, un luchador brasileño nacido en los años 40;

¿Dónde está Zulú?  :Smile1: 


Por cierto, hablábamos de hipnosis, un tema la mar de interesante. ¿Retomamos?

----------


## mralonso

Hablamos de la lengua zulu,Sudáfrica.

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Perdonad, pero... ¿De qué va este hilo? Me he perdido a la mitad.

----------


## ignoto

¡Dichoso tu!
Yo he sido incapaz de encontrarme desde el principio.

----------


## mralonso

Ni yo....

solo e echo la coña del alemán porque
Jeff
no tiene lo suficiente para decirlo en español,
Ya que todos intentamos h¡escribir en español para que se nos entienda que haga lo mismo....

----------


## ignoto

> "il est super ton site!, trés moderne est profesionelle"


¡Venga!
¡Yo te lo traduzco!

Pone (Traducción libre de que te cagas):
"Él es un súper sitio, tres modernos es profesional (ella)".

¿Ves como no es tan difícil de entender? Si todo es cuestión de hablar separando bien las sílabas.

----------


## mralonso

ignoto.... el zulù lo entiedo... xero lo que me dices tu no...

sory

----------


## mralonso

ignoto.... el zulù lo entiedo... pero lo que me dices tu no...

sory

----------


## Patito

Y si yo te digo que estuve en Bali, también vas a buscar un diccionario-traductor online de balinés para soltarme alguna "mralonsada"?

Y retomando el hilo... Como bien ha conentado nuestro amigo Pardo: si ya tienes las respuestas, qué más te da las que nosotros tengamos, si eres tan fornicadamente omnipotente?

Señores, comento lo mismo que he conentado en el hilo de Tamariz y Dai Vernon de 9 años: no malgastéis teclado. Que diga lo que le de la gana. No os dais cuenta aún que lo que busca es ir dando por el saco a troche y moche?

Por mi parte, lo tengo todo dicho.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ya que hemos desvirtuado totalmente el hilo, aprovecho para preguntar una cosa que me trae intrigado desde hace tiempo.

Apasionado de la era del colonialismo Inglés, llego a mis manos un documento sonoro de Carlos Herrera documentando toda la guerra Zulú. Creo que era parte de un programa de radio, pero en dicho documento no sale ninguna mención de "donde está hablando".

El problema es que no me aceurdo como obtuve el mp3 ni se donde buscar cosas similares.

Me gustaría encontrar "documentales historicos sonoros" del mismo estilo. ¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?

----------


## ignoto

Creo que la revista Historia 16 publicó dos artículos bastante extensos. Uno sobre la guerra Anglo-Boer y otro sobre Shaka.

----------

